# Ended Pen turning blanks



## fredito (Mar 12, 2016)

When I first started turning, I found this forum to not only be a great place to buy wood, but also a excellent place to ask questions and learn. The members here have been very gracious at responding to questions. Also when I started turning, I was sent some pent blanks to practice on. I am going to pay it forward and I have a sfrb of pen blanks ready to go out the door. All I ask is it go to a new pen turner who is just staring out and that at some point in time, you also pay it forward
Thanks

Reactions: Way Cool 5 | +Karma 4 | Sincere 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome...post a picture so everyone can see what they are getting


----------



## fredito (Mar 13, 2016)

I will find some filler as well

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a nice pack. I agree, everyone here is extremely helpful and puts up with my endless questions. U got some stuff I don't have yet. ;) lol


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice gesture Fred ! Its one of the things that makes WB a great place to be 





Ben Holt said:


> That's a nice pack. I agree, everyone here is extremely helpful and puts up with my endless questions. U got some stuff I don't have yet. ;) lol




You are a new pen turner so jump on it !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 13, 2016)

I'll take it. Thx Fred


----------



## fredito (Mar 13, 2016)

Ok. I'll send it out this week

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 17, 2016)

@Ben Holt went out today. Should be to you in a few days.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2016)

Nicely done Fred.....


----------



## Tony (Mar 18, 2016)

Very cool of you Fred! Tony


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 18, 2016)

Good Wood, Good Wood Barter, Good Wood Barterer.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------

